# Evanix AR6 hammer stuck



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Greetings all.

I have an Evanix AR6 .22 and today while out doing a bit of squirrel hunting I found the gun would not shoot. I would pull back the hammer, then pull the trigger but the hammer would not fall. The hammer stays in the "cocked" position. I messed with it for a while and after jiggling the hammer just a bit back and fourth then it fell. I am not sure why this is happening.

I have no idea about PCP maintenance. Is there something I need to oil or "reset" to resolve this issue?


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

I removed the stock and after cogitating over the parts, I found a small allen bolt under the trigger that had loosened and was causing the trigger to not move as far as it should.

I am back picking on squirrels and paper.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

:thumb: Way to go!


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

spentwings said:


> :thumb: Way to go!


After 10+ years in college... I be purty smart. 

I am just glad it was something easy and nothing major. I just got my new pellets in and I am excited about testing them out.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Are those the pellets AH recommended? Interested to know your results.
My latest project is breaking in my 1st springer in .22 cal.
Don't know about you Jeff...think I'm becoming an airgun junkie. :lol:


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

spentwings said:


> Are those the pellets AH recommended? Interested to know your results.
> My latest project is breaking in my 1st springer in .22 cal.
> Don't know about you Jeff...think I'm becoming an airgun junkie. :lol:


Spentwings,
It is indeed some of the pellets Airgun Hunter recommended. I purchased one tin of Beeman Kodiaks and H&N Rabbit Magnum II. I am hoping the Kodiaks work very well as they are cheaper than the EunJin pellets and have better quality control. The H&N look amazing and I also hope those work very well.

Currently I am down in Florida at Cocoa Beach vacationing. Upon my return to the homestead I shall begin my tests. 

I am not going to refer to myself to an air gun junkie but one who is passionate about eradicating varmints with the proper air tool.  One must have several different tools to accomplish the goal, correct?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe it's senility and I'm thinking I'm nine again shooting my first BB gun. :sniper:


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

spentwings said:


> Maybe it's senility and I'm thinking I'm nine again shooting my first BB gun. :sniper:


It is quite amazing at how much fun it can be. I bought a Gamo Big cat... well that was a waist of money for what I wanted to do. Then I bought the RWS and the fun factor increase exponentially upon the first pull of the trigger. And I believe I must have looked like my eight year old when the AR6 arrived with Eun Jin pellets. After pulling the trigger and seeing the Beeman pellet trap move backwards... oooh boy. 

I am sure having a firearm can be fun, but not as challenging as shooting paper at 25, 50, and 100 yards!


----------

